# Cool North Georgia bear video.



## Pig Predator (Oct 7, 2018)

I was sittin in a tree deer hunting this evening and thought a big ol' buck was coming in from behind me but had to put down the bow and dig my camera out of pocket. It was a fairly intense moment. Enjoy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2018)

Too cool !!!  Won't see that too often 'round here !!  pewpew . .


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 8, 2018)

that was way cool


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 8, 2018)

Awesome sight!  Nice capture.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 8, 2018)

Man that was great. You must have some serious scent control going on for them to get fooled. Nice video.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 10, 2018)

Use skunk sent and the bears will never know you are there.


----------



## Pig Predator (Oct 10, 2018)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Use skunk sent and the bears will never know you are there.


How'd you know?!?!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 17, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> How'd you know?!?!


I've been on the ground behind some branches and had black bear come that close using skunk scent. But why do you ask? And why do you think it is funny?


----------



## Pig Predator (Oct 17, 2018)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I've been on the ground behind some branches and had black bear come that close using skunk scent. But why do you ask? And why do you think it is funny?


Because people shake their heads in dis-belief when I tell them that I use skunk scent,smoke and urinate out of my stand and that the majority of game I see comes from down wind of all that. Bears and deer anyway. They are curious by nature.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 17, 2018)

What county you hunting?
Cool Video


----------



## Pig Predator (Oct 17, 2018)

j_seph said:


> What county you hunting?
> Cool Video


Union County


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 11, 2018)

Neat video. Thanks for posting. Good info on the cover/attractant scent also. Yesterday morning I had a coyote coming in close and when it hit my scent cone it acted like it had hit an electric fence; 180 and gone.


----------

